# New Old Glock.



## mdbullet223 (Jan 29, 2015)

I have been a Glock fan for many years but I really hate the finger grooves. Last week one of my dealers had a few 2nd gen G-17 for sale for 359.00 shipped. I bought it and when it came in it was in excellent shape. So far I installed a extended slide release and a set of TFO sights. All I need now is about 4 or 5 more mags and I will be set. I would love to find a 2nd gen G-19 to go along with it. JR


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. You are going to enjoy the G17. Six mags x 17 shots = lots of rangetime between reloads. Congrats on a good buy!
GW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The Gen2 Glocks are perfect for those who don't like the fingergrooves; they were a big step up from the Gen1 pistols, much more "grippy" and controllable with the checkering on the frame, but still as reliable as the sunrise.

Every now and then a nice Gen2 G19 pops up on the used market. Keep looking and you'll find one.

Good luck!


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

I really don't like the finger grooves on the compact and full size Glock gen3. However, I found that if I put the pachmayer grips on the gen 3 ($10 part), the finger grooves disappear. That little bit of rubber in the finger grooves makes them unnoticeable to me. It also helps with gripping the pistol. Strangely, I really don't mind the grip of the subcompact Glock, my Glock 26 feels great without the added grips. That's how it feels in my hands.


----------

